

New version of Bump launches today - tipjoy
http://blog.bu.mp

======
reidmain
I don't have any experience with the Bump app but using the API was one of the
worst experiences of my life.

Poor documentation, a number of undocumented bugs and general inconsistency of
the API callbacks were incredibly frustrating. We used it for a simple app
where the client wanted two devices to send a single string back and forth to
one another. Debugging all the bugs with the Bump API became the most time
consuming part of the project when it was suppose to save us time.

Maybe they'll have fixed some of these bugs in version 3.0 of the API but this
is just a heads up for any developers who seen this and think using the API
could be useful. Make sure you give yourself some extra time because it does
not work out of the box. A lot of assembly is required.

~~~
tewks
I'm head of API at Bump. We've been hard at work on version 3 of our API for
both iOS and Android, complete with quite a lot of dogfooding. Both betas are
significantly easier to integrate, and offer excellent performance in addition
to more features. We are constantly looking for feedback from developers and
integrating this quickly into our development cycle.

Working out of the box is something that we demand and is the typical
experience for an API user, both in the old versions and in the new ones. If
it doesn't, then we are available on email and our Google Groups and respond
quickly.

A concrete example of how we are always pushing the limit: greater than 90% of
all matches are now displayed on the handset in less than one second from time
the of bump.

<https://github.com/bumptech/bump-api-ios>

<https://github.com/bumptech/bump-api-android>

<http://groups.google.com/group/bump-api>

<http://groups.google.com/group/bump-api-android>

We love feedback. Please email us: api@bu.mp.

